# Viper 5901 Is This True?



## GETCARTER (Nov 8, 2011)

So I recently had my car starter installed on my 07 Ion Redline and I went to turn on the rear defrost with the remote and noticed it wouldnt work. So I called the install dealer and he mentioned that hooking up the rear defrost is nothing but a problem and causes problems down the road. So he never hook's up the defrost. 

Also while Im kind of on topic.. It says in the book that when the starter is installed and working you can see your cab temperature. I followed the instructions to see it * when starter is on press and hold the *f* button. Well I have done this many times and it does nothing at all. Will not show me the cab temp, These really are not that big of a deal because the car warming up will melt the rear window anyways but... it would be nice to know. Thank you.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

GETCARTER said:


> So I recently had my car starter installed on my 07 Ion Redline and I went to turn on the rear defrost with the remote and noticed it wouldnt work. So I called the install dealer and he mentioned that hooking up the rear defrost is nothing but a problem and causes problems down the road. So he never hook's up the defrost.
> 
> Also while Im kind of on topic.. It says in the book that when the starter is installed and working you can see your cab temperature. I followed the instructions to see it * when starter is on press and hold the *f* button. Well I have done this many times and it does nothing at all. Will not show me the cab temp, These really are not that big of a deal because the car warming up will melt the rear window anyways but... it would be nice to know. Thank you.


 Its not that hard to do, all that is needed is a relay some wire and a little time Use a test light to see if the wire for the defroster goes positive or negative when you hit the button. Tape into it then use your replay to isolate it, as it does have a large voltage draw for defrosters.


----------



## GETCARTER (Nov 8, 2011)

just looking for a further update on being able to display the in-cab temperature option by pressing *f* it does not work.. any chance im missing something?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

GETCARTER said:


> just looking for a further update on being able to display the in-cab temperature option by pressing *f* it does not work.. any chance im missing something?


 I'm not to familiar with them, but if its not working correctly take it back. The two way remotes are not cheap, they do sell a protective cover for them. They may or may not warranty it for you, as you said it was recently installed I'd see no reason why they wouldn't.


----------

